
Coronavirus diary: Ethically sourcing data for the fight against COVID19 - killjoywashere
https://github.com/joshua-s/coronavirus-diary/blob/master/CONTRIBUTING.md
======
killjoywashere
Need more developers:

* security engineer

* iOS engineer

* Android developer

* Dart engineers

* Flutter developers

* Engineers with health industry experience

* backend infrastructure

* backend security

